# Where is the Intake Air Temp (IAT) Sensor on th eMini Cooper?



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone guide me to the IAT on the Mini Cooper?

thanks


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## murmini (Jun 18, 2006)

*Ait*



turpiwa said:


> Anyone guide me to the IAT on the Mini Cooper?
> 
> thanks


The intake air temperature and manifold absolute presssure senors are under the fuel rail above the manifold.
murmini
www.murmini.com


----------

